# cool machine



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.build.com/general-pipe-c...eaner/p590840?source=ntg_590840&aid=514534733

Found this it looks pretty handy to have around. *Anyone used this one before*, how is it?


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

UUMMMMm .. is that for changin yer truck tire? :thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I like Eel's version better


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.gorlitz.com/drain-cleaning-equipment/info_5.html they are all pretty much alike I guess the gorlitz seems less complicated to me


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Forgot to post the link http://www.electriceel.com/modelct.htm its a lot like the Grolitz


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Lifer said:


> UUMMMMm .. is that for changin yer truck tire? :thumbup:


 
no it's what your proctologist use


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Flyin Brian said:


> no it's what your proctologist use


That's a typical responce from Flyin Brian


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Lifer said:


> That's a typical responce from Flyin Brian


What would you expect from the CEO of a Fortune 500 plumbing company? :laughing:


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I do like the look of that. I have their power vee. It works well but it can hard to hold onto with the bigger cable into something bad for a while. Anyone have any first hand experience with it?


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

Lifer said:


> That's a typical responce from Flyin Brian


 responce 


*** Response***


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Shop had the ridgid version, never got used because the feed was too slow.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I think the site said it will feed 19 ft per min, thats not bad. In theroy it can feed in and out in about 5 min.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

I own one. The drain rooter ph by general. Good little machine. Bought it used almost 3 years ago, and has been good to me. I run 50' of 1/4" D.C.D. cable. The auto feed works well. :thumbsup:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I have one. it works great I use it everyday. It hasn't failed me once since I've owned it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I think I gotta have one.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I think that will be one of my first purchases of 2011.:thumbup:


----------



## Kevan (Jul 5, 2010)

Does the power feed add cost to the purchase? I can't see that it would add any value on a machine that small. Likewise, a "variable speed motor" sounds like useless decoration.

I'd recommend that the money be spent on a stronger machine like the Gorlitz that omits the questionable features.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Kevan said:


> Does the power feed add cost to the purchase? I can't see that it would add any value on a machine that small. Likewise, a "variable speed motor" sounds like useless decoration.
> 
> I'd recommend that the money be spent on a stronger machine like the Gorlitz that omits the questionable features.




I love the variable speed and auto feed on my K-39AF pistols which this machine could be compared to with the exception of the stand. 

And yes, a stronger sink/small drain machine will ALSO be needed.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

It has plenty of power. It can run 50 ft of 1/4 or 5/16 and 35 ft of 3/8 cable. Like I said I haven't come across a 1 1/2" or 2" line that I couldn't clear with it.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice looking machine. Seems like it is small enough to fit in a tight spot in the van, out of the way.


----------

